# Add an internal "Trunk pop" button



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Was browsing around for remote window obd dongles, and found this:

Auto Rear Trunk Boot Open Switch Closer Pops Wtih USB FOR Chevy Cruze 2009 | eBay

What do you guys think? Has been one of my complaints on this thing...


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

you can get it for less at Ali
LED Style Chevrolet Cruze trunk switch broadhurst luggage refit button assembly accessories-inStickers from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Has anyone done this?


----------



## EX331 (Jun 4, 2015)

nybble said:


> Has anyone done this?


I know it's nearly a year since you've asked the question, but I'm about to use that very part. Still interested?


----------



## swrocket (Oct 4, 2014)

No sure about the OP, but I would love a writeup on this. I was looking to do the exact same thing with this device: Trunk Automatic Control Switch Luggage Refit Button FOR Chevrolet Cruze | eBay


----------



## EX331 (Jun 4, 2015)

Alright, I'll get to the writeup as I install the part!!


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

IMO I would go with a more OEM look such as this









Chevrolet Cruze Trunk switch assembly luggage refit button,auto accessories-in Stickers from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## EX331 (Jun 4, 2015)

I was trying to find that **** thing!! How reputable is the website that's selling those?


----------



## EX331 (Jun 4, 2015)

Wait... it's out of stock.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

There may be more places to buy it. I just listed an example. I possibly saw some on ebay a while ago.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

chris10 said:


> There may be more places to buy it. I just listed an example. I possibly saw some on ebay a while ago.


My googlefu, which is pretty decent, is coming up with nothing.....sorry for posting something that may be non existent now. Sad because I was considering this at some point....

Edit... found this but can't say for sure
http://www.sourcingautoparts.com/ch...2013-chevrolet-cruze-left-hand-drive-10139393


----------

